# Cortisol.



## MasterMind. (May 9, 2008)

> The highest levels present in the early morning, and the lowest levels present around midnight, 3-5 hours after the onset of sleep.


This was the 1st thing that jumped out at me. I went on google & typed anxiety + memory problems, confusion. I saw a few links with "Cortisol" on them & read em. WOW! They say when your stressed out & have high anxiety levels, your body releases "Cortisol" which causes the memory issues, confusion, haze, etc, thus leading to MORE anxiety.

This made me think, perhaps this is a prime issue with DP?


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

It is mentioned in the movie Numb that Cortisol can have negative effects on anxiety/dp.


----------



## MasterMind. (May 9, 2008)

Really? Wow, I need to watch that movie. >.<


----------



## bark (Nov 7, 2005)

Went to the Alergist today and the DR gave me a prescription of Nasonex which is basicly another word for Concentrated "Cortisol"
Having done some research on cortisol knowing the damaging effects it has on the Hypocampus and causing anxiety if too much is produced,
I decided to give it a shot and test it out too see if Cortisol may be part of the culpret in DP...
Well after about 2 hours I felt overwhelmed with DP and disorientated and completley foggy. 
This is a steriod that is used on 2 year olds mind you and it sent me for a loop. Cortisol is a Natural hormone released by the
brain and if too much is released, it effects your Hippocampus (Memory) and sends signals for fight or flight (Anxiety)
Just some info for you guys. I'm ganna try Nasonex tomarrow again and see if it has the same effects. I'll keep
you all updated.


----------



## hurricane12 (May 22, 2008)

crap man i just started taking nasonex too 
so far i havent had any negative affect but it has helped my breathing problem a little


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2008)

I definately think that high cortisol in the body causes DR/DP. If we reduce our stress levels then DR/DP should wear off.


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

Stress causes cortisol not the other way around. Anybody with high anxiety will have high cortisol but the problem isn't the cortisol its the anxiety


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2008)

Poblo said:


> Stress causes cortisol not the other way around. Anybody with high anxiety will have high cortisol but the problem isn't the cortisol its the anxiety


I think this is true. This also has to do with a funky funcitoning HPA, that is the hypothalamus pituitary axis which is involved in fight/flight and fear, etc.

I think if you have high anxiety your cortisol levels in your urine will be higher than the average person. And I think they take the levels in the a.m. as that's when they'd get the better reading.

I may be completely wrong, but I think Poblo has it correct.


----------



## hurricane12 (May 22, 2008)

ahhh i will never use nasonex again i woke up with the worst headache known to man kind and my dp is through the roof not to mention im still having trouble breathing


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2008)

You know I forgot something. Granted I've got allergy/sinus problems up the wazoo, or did, that were corrected by surgery, but I was on some sinus spray that made my nose bleed for about 2 hours one day. Can't take any nose spray.

Anyway, I have some back problems and a doctor was going to give me some cortisone injections for the pain. Then I recalled a friend of mine who has OCD/anxiety and even had DP with this that is very much under control, but she has carpal tunnel syndrome. Anyway, she got cortisone shots for the pain ... within about 20 minutes she had a MAJOR panic attack that was initiated by the cortisone shot. I believe this can be very common.

I refuse to have a cortisone injection, unless I'm in excruciating pain and even then, maybe I'd take a hammer to another part of my body, LOL. :mrgreen:

So yes, I've been on NasoCORT, which has cortisone in it. But intersting -- I never had panic/anxiety/DP increase with that. HOWEVER, as noted it thins the membrane in your nose. OMG, I thought I lost a quart of blood from my nose -- how charming (too much information). :shock:

But actually after all these years the sinus stuff is much better. And I should be sneezing my head off now as it's fall and rainy and moldy, and I'm not. I take Zyrtec as needed only now.

Yes, cortisone is involved in anxiety/cortisol, etc.

Cheers,
D


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2008)

Cloverstone said:


> I've had sinus issues for years and was on Nasonex and then Flonase for about 6 years. I didn't like being "addicted" to a steroid so after seeing a Naturopath I was put on a homeopathic nasal spray. The transition was a little difficult at first but it's just as effective. If you're looking for an alternative look for Euphorbium nasal spray, it is a really good product for sinusitus, rhinusitis and allergies...FYI. 8)


I have to learn more about alternatives. I get so tired of being loaded up with medication. I feel I should visit a homeopath. Agian you inspire me Clover -- healthier diet, natural stuff ... it all makes sense.

Cheers,
D :mrgreen:


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2008)

Damn, wouldn't you know. In the past 30 minutes I've started to sneeze. Thank God I have some allergy meds around, LOL. :evil:

Mold. Fall mold gets me, EVERY year. Charming.


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2008)

I wanted to post this in another thread, but there is reference to cortisol here:

From Wikipedia:
"Not much is known about the neurobiology of depersonalization disorder; however, a few studies may explain the subjective sense of detachment that forms the core of this dissociative experience. A PET scan found functional abnormalities in the visual, auditory, and somatosensory cortex, as well as areas responsible for an integrated body schema.[8] In an fMRI study of DPD patients, emotionally aversive scenes activated the right ventral prefrontal cortex. Participants demonstrated a reduced neural response in emotion-sensitive regions, as well as an increased response in regions associated with emotional regulation.[9] In a similar test of emotional memory, depersonalization disorder patients did not process emotionally salient material in the same way as healthy controls.[10] In a test of skin conductance responses to unpleasant stimuli, the subjects showed a selective inhibitory mechanism on emotional processing.[11]

*Depersonalization disorder may be associated with dysregulation of the hypothalamic-pituitary-adrenal axis, the area of the brain involved in the "fight-or-flight" response. Patients demonstrate abnormal cortisol levels and basal activity. Studies found that patients with DPD could be distinguished from patients with clinical depression and posttraumatic stress disorder."*[12][13]


----------

